
Coronavirus: Queen tells UK 'we will succeed' in fight - samizdis
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52176222
======
samizdis
So there you have it. There's no arguing with the monarch, after all. :-)

~~~
Libeste
Re-read it using the royal 'we'.

